# Scannen klappt nicht - Programm wird bereits verwendet



## SilentWarrior (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallöchen

Ich hab schon wieder Probleme mit meinem Billigdrucker.  (HP PSC 1200) Und zwar kann ich keine Dokumente einscannen. Wenn ich mein Druckerverwaltungsprogramm starte (HP Foto- und Bildbearbeitung-Director), auf "Dokument scannen" klicke und dann "Bearbeitbarer Text" wähle, erscheint folgende Meldung:





> Die Funktion kann nicht ausgeführt werden, da ein anderes Programm bereits auf das Gerät zugreift. Speichern Sie alles in diesem Programm, schliessen Sie es, und versuchen Sie es noch einmal.


Wie bei Microsoft üblich, nützt es aber nichts, wenn ich es noch einmal versuche. 

Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, um welches andere Programm es sich handelt. Deshalb hier mal die Liste aller Prozesse, die laufen (hab keine Nebenprogramme, Autostart ist - bis auf ICQ - auch leer):





> SVCHOST.EXE
> ALG.EXE
> iexplore.exe
> SPOOLSV.EXE
> ...


War jetzt vielleicht ziemlich nutzlos, den ganzen Kram aufzuschreiben, aber vielleicht hilft's ja.

Also: Wenn mir irgendjemand helfen kann, wäre das echt super. 

Gruss

SilentWarrior

/edit: Problem gelöst. Wenn ich anstatt "Datei speichern" "In Word öffnen" wähle, funktioniert alles wunderbar. Keine Ahnung, woran's lag, aber Hauptsache, es funktioniert jetzt.


----------

